
Python manylinux - awinter-py
https://github.com/pypa/manylinux
======
duaneb
A mention of what a "wheel" is would be nice somewhere. I associate it with
the "wheel bit", which appears to be entirely unrelated.

~~~
a3n
awinter-py has the correct answer.

And in keeping with the cheese shop gag, a wheel is "A container for cheese."
[http://wheel.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://wheel.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

~~~
illumen
What came first, egg or the wheel? The egg.

------
jck
Looks like arch users will need to install at least one package from the
AUR(ncurses5). But apart from that, I'm pretty excited for this, it should
make stuff like installing pyqt5 in a virtualenv really simple.

------
elktea
Does this mean no more need for a c compiler (and associated libraries) when
using pip?

~~~
rbanffy
Yes.

------
oneloop
Does anyone else think that github project pages are horrendous?

